# 3 killed in Washington avalanche



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

3 dead in Washington avalanche - CNN.com

I saw this at lunch time. One girl had an airbag and escaped.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Discussion is going on over here.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/46923-span-style-color-oh-shit-pnw.html

I'm going to close this as there is no point on having multiple threads covering this horrible event.


----------

